
Extending the MIPS Warrior CPU Family - protomyth
http://blog.imgtec.com/mips-processors/extending-the-mips-warrior-cpu-family
======
protomyth
I'm betting we will continue to see no ITX / ATX motherboard with one of these
64-bit chips on it. It amazes me how MIPS and IBM (POWER) continue to want
adoption but have no "normal" motherboards to boost awareness.

